# Sold 2012 200 Yamaha SHO 300 hrs 14900.00



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Clean 200 SHO motor only ready to hang on boat. 300 hrs 281 802 9151


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Price & year?


----------



## captjay (Feb 9, 2005)

Add says 2012 and $14,900.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

captjay said:


> Add says 2012 and $14,900.


I didnt see it... 2 weeks of 0230 wake ups and 16 hour days will do that to you


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

12900.00


----------



## Gfaulk (Jul 28, 2021)

paragod said:


> 12900.00


Does it come with controls


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

SOLD


----------

